
Ask HN: Advice about Masters. Have you done one? - improvemewrong
I have been thinking about doing a Masters lately. I am interested to see what other people here have studied and how they found it.<p>EDIT: I have a Bachelors degree in CS but my exam results were poor. I am not sure if this makes it a no go for me. I have been working as a software engineer since college for about four years.
======
nnn1234
I have done one, in CS. There are several stats missing. Which country do you
wanna do your MS in? Also I would suggest a cross vertical study if you do go
on to do it.

I would say its another piece of paper that says you are credible. I recommend
figuring out data wise CS vs non CS Figure out which geography Finally you
havent answered why you want to do your MAsters

~~~
improvemewrong
I had a few paragraphs written out but I decided not to post so much
information. I am in Ireland right now. I found some old HN threads and found
[http://omscs.gatech.edu/](http://omscs.gatech.edu/). I am researching into
that at the moment.

I am big into self improvement now and I am constantly learning. My thoughts
are if I am learning, why not earn that piece of paper while doing it?

I think I am most interested in the following areas: text analysis, data
retrieval and analysis, AI and machine learning, analytics, and security.

~~~
nnn1234
Excellent point. First answer to why you need a piece of paper cost(time and
monetary) Pro -network I hope you decide on doing a cost benefit analysis and
keep doing projects on the side. You will learn a lot .

